# DEAD DOWN WIND vs. SCENT KILLER 99%



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

Which would work better, last longer, and preform best under severe conditions?


----------



## tschammel (Oct 28, 2009)

I've done some testing on peices of cloth with the two sprays to see which gets rid of scents better. Dead down wind seems to outshine the others by far. Do a little experimentation to find out for yourself.


----------



## alexander (May 4, 2009)

interested myself


----------



## inwhtcntyhunter (Dec 30, 2006)

I used the dead down wind last year and was not happy with it. Went back to scent killer mid way through the year. It last longer and gets rid of more odor. Will not waste my money on ddw again.:thumbs_do


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

kool thanks.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

One of the largest bow kills in Kentucky last year was killed by a guy hunting after work in his Bellsouth uniform who only sprayed down with scent killer 99%. He said the deer had no idea he was there. That was no shower, all day work sweat cover up. I'm impressed. I've shot 5 deer in the past two years using it without a hitch. Heck I've had deer close enough to reach out and touch them with it. Also it's cheaper than the Dead down wind.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

thats pretty damn AWESOME!!!


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

AVENSTOKE said:


> One of the largest bow kills in Kentucky last year was killed by a guy hunting after work in his Bellsouth uniform who only sprayed down with scent killer 99%. He said the deer had no idea he was there. That was no shower, all day work sweat cover up. I'm impressed. I've shot 5 deer in the past two years using it without a hitch. Heck I've had deer close enough to reach out and touch them with it. Also it's cheaper than the Dead down wind.


did he hold his breath the hole time?ukey:

scent killers don't work unless you can hold you breath for a very very very long time.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

GATOR-EYE said:


> did he hold his breath the hole time?ukey:
> 
> scent killers don't work unless you can hold you breath for a very very very long time.


yeppers!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Make your own!

Theres a good recipe around here somewhere, and I know that it works. Last gun season an almost full bottle of Tinks #69 leaked out into my orange vest, burned my nose it stunk so bad. I sprayed it down with the homemade scent killer inside and out, it toook two times to remove the odor so well, I could not smell it at all!


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

Homemade Scent Killer

I had found and saved this awhile back,, never made it but you never know.... 

Ingredients for Scent Killer:

16 oz. (2 cups) Peroxide (yes, the brown bottled stuff)

16 oz. (2 cups) Distilled Water or water from a dehumidifier 

¼ cup Baking Soda

1 oz. Non-Scented Shampoo (Hunters Specialties green shampoo) 

(Or adjust amounts to whatever size you make accordingly)

Let sit for several days (1 gallon milk jug works good with lid loose) This recipe is also good for removing blood from your hands in the field after dressing your critter! No dried blood presents a better image!


Here’s an idea for some scent free “baby wipes”... 

mix up a batch of scent killer as per instructions above...
take a roll of heavy duty paper towels (Bounty, Scott, etc..not the 49 cent cheapies) 
cut the roll in half with an electric knife so you have 2 short rolls of paper towels(don't try a regular knife... it doesn't work). Pull the cardboard tube from the middle of the half roll 

Find a Rubbermaid or Tupperware container big enough to hold the 1/2 roll of paper towels (and with a good sealed lid). 

Put one of the 1/2 rolls of paper in the container, pour in the scent killer, let the wipes soak up the scent killer, keep covered tight so they don't dry out. Because the inner cardboard tube is out, pull the paper towels out from the middle like a Kleenex.
__________________


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

*Independant testing!!!*

Surprisingly Scentaway-best and cheapest!

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/article/the-best-way-to-inhibit-your-scent/


----------



## Burkehunter (Jul 22, 2010)

I use scent killer 99% because its cheaper and figure it not much difference from what the others do. I like it and have no complaints because I have killed deer that didn't know I was there but also remember it all won't work if you don't do your part.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

If you really want some good info, do a search over in the Manufacturers section...there was a HUGE debate/arguement about this time last year over which was better, lots of good info and testimonials.

The bottom line that I learned was that Scentkiller uses a chemical that is harmful to humans and is NOT recommended to be sprayed on human skin....AND....has never been tested on ACTUAL human odor, only simulated odors. DeadDownWind is 100% all natural enzymes that break down the molecules as well as the bacteria.

All natural vs chemical. I'll take the DDW.....imo


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

!!!raey yreve 5 ro reed a teg I !96 skniT htiw elgrag ot em dlot syawla daD yM


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

naughty1 said:


> !!!raey yreve 5 ro reed a teg I !96 skniT htiw elgrag ot em dlot syawla daD yM


What?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*DEAD DOWN WIND vs. SENT KILLER 99%*

I've got a display case full of Dead Down Wind. All the scent killer is gone.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a bottle of water that I will sell you guys for 1.00 each. It was tested at Rutgers University to be 199% effective at eliminating replicated human odor. It also kills skeeters, chiggers, and flies. It also freshens your breath and will work as fuel for a toyota Hybrid. It cures cancer, but has not been proven to prevent sexually transmitted diseases.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Rev44 said:


> What?


it's backwards:wink:


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Dead down wind works better and is all natural. I also use Deer Dander. Smelling like a deer, is the way to go. Besides, why would you spray something on your skin that isn't natural. I know DDW works. I have had deer come within 30 ft. That is proof enough for me.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

naughty1 said:


> !!!raey yreve 5 ro reed a teg I !96 skniT htiw elgrag ot em dlot syawla daD yM





Rev44 said:


> What?


My dad always told me to gargle with Tinks96! I get a deer or 5 every year!!!

Do I win something? :tongue:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

JDS-1 said:


> My dad always told me to gargle with Tinks96! I get a deer or 5 every year!!!
> 
> Do I win something? :tongue:


I will send you a free bottle of my miracle spring water.


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

Scent Away was proven to be the most effective.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> Scent Away was proven to be the most effective.


How? Let me guess------Scent Away said that it was the most effective.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

lee martin said:


> I will send you a free bottle of my miracle spring water.


:whoo: :clap:

Thanks..... epsi:

I use Scent Killer 99%


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

JDS-1 said:


> :whoo: :clap:
> 
> Thanks..... epsi:
> 
> I use Scent Killer 99%


What do you use the other 1% of the time :tongue:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

lee martin said:


> What do you use the other 1% of the time :tongue:


My imagination :tongue:


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Funny! 

On a serious note. When a company says that their product is over 99% effective at killing odor, this brings up a very interesting theory. What is so special about that 1% of odors. The chemical is SOOOOOO great and SOOOOOOOO effective, but how does that 1 out of 100 odor molecule survive the onslaught?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

lee martin said:


> Funny!
> 
> On a serious note. When a company says that their product is over 99% effective at killing odor, this brings up a very interesting theory. What is so special about that 1% of odors. The chemical is SOOOOOO great and SOOOOOOOO effective, but how does that 1 out of 100 odor molecule survive the onslaught?


Because the stinkiest part on your body is your big toe on your left foot and your boot covers it so the other 99% is sprayed!! :thumbs_up


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

I just figured that 1 in 100 odors were invincible. What if you spray down with Scent Killer 2 times? Does that mean that is kills 198% of human odors??

BTW--------- what the heck is R E P L I C A T E D human odor?


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Seriously though....

I never used any scent killer before and one year I decided to use it so I sprayed all my gear the night before and the next day I was standing about 4 feet off a game trail and had a doe walk right by me. She didn't even see or smell me. Been using it ever since. And I also wear ScentLok too now, I;m a beleiver in the stuff.


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

JDS-1 said:


> Seriously though....
> 
> I never used any scent killer before and one year I decided to use it so I sprayed all my gear the night before and the next day I was standing about 4 feet off a game trail and had a doe walk right by me. She didn't even see or smell me. Been using it ever since. And I also wear ScentLok too now, I;m a beleiver in the stuff.


The scent lok that needs 500 degree to activate?? :wink:

What direction was the wind blowing when she walked by??? Bet I can tell you if you tell me which direction she was from you.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

lee martin said:


> The scent lok that needs 500 degree to activate?? :wink:
> 
> What direction was the wind blowing when she walked by??? Bet I can tell you if you tell me which direction she was from you.


I was standing to the right of the trail and she walked left of the trail wind blowing right to left. (threw my side to her side)


----------



## lee martin (Feb 1, 2005)

Her nose was 99% ineffective.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

racknspur,

Thanks for that link. I remember reading that in D&D mag and my wife pitched it on me. That seemed to be a pretty non-partisan test to me. I used to buy up all the different brand named sprays at end of year clearence and never gave it much thought. Now its Original Scent-a-Way for me ever since I read that article. Thanks again racknspur!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

:lol3:


lee martin said:


> Her nose was 99% ineffective.


----------



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

Dead down wind...when i spray scent killer on my clothes there is definately a scent to the product 100%. Dead down wind smells like...nothing :wink: Thats the way it should be.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

lee martin said:


> Her nose was 99% ineffective.





spike camp said:


> :lol3:


:hurt: You guys are harsh. Wait a minute.... there that's better :thumbs_up

Just sprayed scent killer on your post's.... all better


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I use the Dead Down Wind but I dont think it really matters.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Nikon550 said:


> Dead down wind...when i spray scent killer on my clothes there is definately a scent to the product 100%. Dead down wind smells like...nothing :wink: Thats the way it should be.




I used DDW all last year and it seemed to work well, but I could definitely smell it. It had a charcoal like smell to me...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

racknspur said:


> Surprisingly Scentaway-best and cheapest!
> 
> http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/article/the-best-way-to-inhibit-your-scent/



You got it!! I've always like SA - Good Stuff imoh


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Scent away in the fresh earth scent is my favorite hands down, very impressed with it:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Scent killer on baselayers
baking soda on outer garments, I don't even buy
the arm and hammer, I buy the .99 a box dollar general
stuff. 

My testing has been conducted over 26 years in the treestand

few other secrets, I wear laytex gloves to and from
my stand. Shower before every hunt, wask clothes before
every hunt. Wipe all gear down with scent killing wipes.

Wrigleys wild apple gum. One time I spit my gum out of my
stand and a young buck actually picked it up in his 
mouth, started chewing, then blew a bubble.. I swear to 
gawddddd.


----------



## Satch (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, scientific research time here. Someone go to a Chili cookoff. (preferebly in Texas or somewhere where real Chili is made)

The next morning when the full effect is happening, spray the flatulance with DDW. Does the room still stink? Try the same with the 99%. same question.

Next, go outdoors and take a dump on the ground. Spray one and test. If the chili was really good a second test shouldn't take too long to replicate.

When you complete these test, please post up so we can be educated.


----------



## SecretAgnt (Aug 4, 2009)

i vote DDW


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Satch said:


> Ok, scientific research time here. Someone go to a Chili cookoff. (preferebly in Texas or somewhere where real Chili is made)
> 
> The next morning when the full effect is happening, spray the flatulance with DDW. Does the room still stink? Try the same with the 99%. same question.
> 
> ...


I've actually used Scentaway on carpet after a girlfriend cleaned up poo from her dog ... worked like a charm.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

lee martin said:


> I just figured that 1 in 100 odors were invincible. What if you spray down with Scent Killer 2 times? Does that mean that is kills 198% of human odors??
> 
> BTW--------- what the heck is R E P L I C A T E D human odor?


I think there's an answer to your question at this link ... if you can understand what the heck he is saying.
http://chemse.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/bjm016v1


----------



## SolocamStalker (Nov 19, 2013)

Try Vanishing Hunter or No Blow! They are both safe for spraying on the skin and in your mouth. They work great.


----------

